# Petrominerales



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Would you buy PETROMINERALES - PMG ?
OIL & GAS.........52 WK LOW .......4.3% DIVY


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmm, I have a few junior's in Columbia that have been slaughtered and not sure they will ever come back.
But if I were looking for Oil & Gas I would look in Alberta, lots of cheap stocks there with a larger dividend 
and no country risk. I've been adding recently (last week) to PBN, LEG,BNP LNV and BTE. The only one that's not
paying a dividend presently is LEG the rest are all up to 7 plus percent.


----------

